# Random pic thread



## Operator6

North American Arms 5 shot .22 mag. PUG


----------



## SGG

Very cool


----------



## SGG

Someone backed into the Jeep while it was at the girlfriend's work today


----------



## Robie




----------



## Operator6

SGG said:


> Very cool


The .22 mag round is longer than the barrel. :vs_lol:


----------



## SGG

If we are doing guns










4" Stainless Steel Ruger 357 Magnum


----------



## Sasquatch

You said random, right?


----------



## A Watchman

Sasquatch said:


> View attachment 18625
> 
> 
> You said random, right?


Dude, get some clothes on will ya?


----------



## Prepared One

Sasquatch said:


> View attachment 18625
> 
> 
> You said random, right?


Uhhhhh Squatch, you gonna share or what?


----------



## Chipper

Sasquatch wins.

I got 2 it's quicker then a reload. Great little pocket guns.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_




----------



## Operator6

Chipper said:


> Sasquatch wins.
> 
> I got 2 it's quicker then a reload. Great little pocket guns.


I'll see that with the dual cylinder model and raise you with a Beretta .22 short minx made in Italy. 








@Chipper


----------



## Operator6

I came home and these guys were having a party without me.....










The top two have G10 handles. That stuffs tough, I love it.


----------



## azrancher

Sasquatch said:


> View attachment 18625
> 
> 
> You said random, right?


OMG, my sister, she found a new boyfriend...

*Rancher*


----------



## Operator6

Their offspring........


----------



## Operator6

@John Galt

Gander Mountain......go buy it, then review for us.


----------



## SGG

In one of the houses my boss owns and rents out


















Needs to be bulldozed but he likes money too much and people keep renting


----------



## Operator6

I'm with him on the money but I'm with you on the bulldozer. Good Lord ! Lol !


----------



## A Watchman

azrancher said:


> OMG, my sister, she found a new boyfriend...
> 
> *Rancher*


Nice try Rancher but I aint falling for it ....... Slippy already sent me a pic of your Sis.


----------



## Sasquatch

Prepared One said:


> Uhhhhh Squatch, you gonna share or what?


It's just like preps my friend, I got mine now you go get your own. Of course I'm always open to barter.


----------



## M118LR

Operator6 said:


> Their offspring........


Operator6, I have seven different bags/folks that I have to equip, but with the exception of large belt knives I don't have even one other blade that is in as pristine a condition as all your photographed ESSE's. Even the 3 year old terrorist's blade has marks from the striker used to light the BBQ Grill. What gives? Are you a collector or a prepper? Even the most mundane orange handled emergency knife has worked it's way through kitchen preparations. Love the collection, but ain't they supposed to be working tools??????

ps: Sasquatch, I wouldn't mind giving your random photo a field trial. I promise to give it back no worse for the wear. :lol:

What type of review would you like on the Kimber 1911 or 1911 22 LR Operator6?


----------



## Operator6

M118LR said:


> Operator6, I have seven different bags/folks that I have to equip, but with the exception of large belt knives I don't have even one other blade that is in as pristine a condition as all your photographed ESSE's. Even the 3 year old terrorist's blade has marks from the striker used to light the BBQ Grill. What gives? Are you a collector or a prepper? Even the most mundane orange handled emergency knife has worked it's way through kitchen preparations. Love the collection, but ain't they supposed to be working tools??????
> 
> ps: Sasquatch, I wouldn't mind giving your random photo a field trial. I promise to give it back no worse for the wear. :lol:
> 
> What type of review would you like on the Kimber 1911 or 1911 22 LR Operator6?


I typically buy multiples of everything and rathole all but one or two knives that I carry. I'll answer you more openly in a private message.

I have a commander size Kimber 3" or so barrel and would like to know how well the .22 Kimber conversion operates.

Currently I have a .22 conversion for a Glock19/23 made by Advantage Arms.


----------



## M118LR

You know how to PM!
I only have actual experience with full sized Kimber's. I've benched the .45ACP Kimber's for the S&W 1911 .45 ACP, but the Kimber .22LR complete pistol is still on of my favorite range tools.
In the Glock World, it's all about the 17L, 34, or 21SF. It's a practice like you perform syndrome for "Combat Tupperware".


----------



## Operator6

M118LR said:


> You know how to PM!
> I only have actual experience with full sized Kimber's. I've benched the .45ACP Kimber's for the S&W 1911 .45 ACP, but the Kimber .22LR complete pistol is still on of my favorite range tools.
> In the Glock World, it's all about the 17L, 34, or 21SF. It's a practice like you perform syndrome for "Combat Tupperware".


I was in Pensecola,Fl and happened upon a small local gunshop and decided to stop in. Found the .22 Glock conversion for the G19/23 and I own both and have ample .22 ammo if I need it. I wanted to support the mans business, that played a role as well.

For EDC I just switched from a G19 to a G20 because shits getting crucial.


----------



## M118LR

Operator6 said:


> I was in Pensecola,Fl and happened upon a small local gunshop and decided to stop in. Found the .22 Glock conversion for the G19/23 and I own both and have ample .22 ammo if I need it. I wanted to support the mans business, that played a role as well.
> 
> For EDC I just switched from a G19 to a G20 because shits getting crucial.


We have a different philosophy, 9mm is a great suppressed offensive pistol with a long enough barrel to reap the High Speed Benefit's. Nothing less than a .45 ACP shall allow me to sleep well while I'm on the defensive. Perhaps this is a byproduct of moonless night's once the primary weapon has been left behind in the desire to make it "HOME". Not faulting you, just the endless musing's of an "Old Man" that has lasted this long to pass along his prejudices; they did seem to work for me. Otherwise we wouldn't have to have this conversation. JMHO.

ps: I'll still volunteer to field test that most random of photo's Sasquatch.


----------



## SDF880

Operator6 said:


> I was in Pensecola,Fl and happened upon a small local gunshop and decided to stop in. Found the .22 Glock conversion for the G19/23 and I own both and have ample .22 ammo if I need it. I wanted to support the mans business, that played a role as well.
> 
> For EDC I just switched from a G19 to a G20 because shits getting crucial.


I sometimes carry my G20 but I'm concerned in this day and age using 10MM. I shoot a bad guy(s) with 10MM some
lawyer could go after me as a killer using a round that was too powerful for the FBI.

I generally carry 9MM and or 40SW and keep the 10MM in my "Break glass in case of war" collection.

45ACP, shotgun(s), and AR-15 for home.


----------



## M118LR

SDF880 said:


> I sometimes carry my G20 but I'm concerned in this day and age using 10MM. I shoot a bad guy(s) with 10MM some
> lawyer could go after me as a killer using a round that was too powerful for the FBI.
> 
> I generally carry 9MM and or 40SW and keep the 10MM in my "Break glass in case of war" collection.


Attempt to run a "Combat Course" with a 10MM vice a .45 ACP, after you stack you your time to score criteria..................:vs_unimpressed:


----------



## sideKahr

Okay Operator6, I'll call your 9mm, and raise you 20.


----------



## inceptor

M118LR said:


> . Nothing less than a .45 ACP shall allow me to sleep well while I'm on the defensive.


Good taste. :vs_bananasplit:


----------



## Operator6

SDF880 said:


> I sometimes carry my G20 but I'm concerned in this day and age using 10MM. I shoot a bad guy(s) with 10MM some
> lawyer could go after me as a killer using a round that was too powerful for the FBI.
> 
> I generally carry 9MM and or 40SW and keep the 10MM in my "Break glass in case of war" collection.
> 
> 45ACP, shotgun(s), and AR-15 for home.


I really don't think 10mm is over kill.



M118LR said:


> We have a different philosophy, 9mm is a great suppressed offensive pistol with a long enough barrel to reap the High Speed Benefit's. Nothing less than a .45 ACP shall allow me to sleep well while I'm on the defensive. Perhaps this is a byproduct of moonless night's once the primary weapon has been left behind in the desire to make it "HOME". Not faulting you, just the endless musing's of an "Old Man" that has lasted this long to pass along his prejudices; they did seem to work for me. Otherwise we wouldn't have to have this conversation. JMHO.
> 
> ps: I'll still volunteer to field test that most random of photo's Sasquatch.


9mm is fine but for my uses I'd rather have a true magnum round in a full size semi auto with a 15 rnd standard mag capacity.


----------



## 8301

Operator6 said:


> @John Galt
> 
> Gander Mountain......go buy it, then review for us.


I'll give Foxhole a call and see about them ordering one with the Trijicon sights. I've found they are helpful when walking the property at night


----------



## Operator6

Double tap 200 gr 10mm Hardcast flat nose. 1300ft per sec. 750 Ft lbs. out of a G20 at the muzzle. 

1105 fps 542 ft lbs at 100 yards out of a G20. 

We have a Meth and spice problem in my area. You need a powerful self defense round plus it's good protection against wild boar.


----------



## 8301

M118LR said:


> We have a different philosophy, 9mm is a great suppressed offensive pistol with a long enough barrel to reap the High Speed Benefit's. Nothing less than a .45 ACP shall allow me to sleep well while I'm on the defensive.


Yea, but while I do keep something heavier around the house I'm not interested in carrying a 45 concealed. Even my Springfield XDs in 45ACP is too large to easily conceal during the warmer months. Never even tried concealed carry with a full sized 1911. That's why even though I love something that can throw 230 grain ashtrays I'll settle for a tiny 9.


----------



## azrancher

A Watchman said:


> Nice try Rancher but I aint falling for it ....... Slippy already sent me a pic of your Sis.


The naked one, did you puke?
*
Rancher
*


----------



## Linedog

Random enough?


----------



## Linedog

Drove past here last weekend.


----------



## Linedog

Front of the place.


----------



## m14nm




----------



## Operator6

I get so discouraged when I visit retail stores with the level of service. It's getting to the point that I'm just going to stop and order online. 

I tried to give Bass Pro 300.00 this am but they didn't seem to want it, so I left.


----------



## RedLion




----------



## RedLion




----------



## RedLion




----------



## SDF880




----------



## Operator6




----------



## RedLion

Wash time at Slippy's?


----------



## Sasquatch

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## screwedby

Random? OK


----------



## SDF880

screwedby said:


> Random? OK


A war Cicada, nice!


----------



## SGG

That variety only comes out once every 13 years here, I broke my neck (literally) the first time I ever saw them falling out of a tree trying to catch them to feed them to my pet turtle (literally)


----------



## RedLion




----------



## Operator6

@John Galt

Nice looking pistola


----------



## Operator6

The light at the end of the tunnel. Literally my friends.


----------



## Operator6

Pic from today


----------



## Slippy

Operator6 said:


> Pic from today


Beautiful day on the causeway! However a few miles away...


----------



## Slippy

View attachment 18866


----------



## Maol9

After today's 107 H.I. this brings back some cool memories...


----------



## 8301

Operator6 said:


> @John Galt
> 
> Nice looking pistola


True, but my local gun store checked their books and while they can get the micro 9 with standard sights to me for "about $540" Kimber still is not shipping with the tritium sights. He suggested they may introduce the tritium option at the next Vegas SHOT show in January. At this time he can't determine if the tritium sights for the micro 380 will fit the larger slide of the micro 9 although he's trying to find


----------



## Prepared One

Slippy said:


> View attachment 18866


Qualifies as a random picture and a random disaster.


----------



## Operator6

John Galt said:


> True, but my local gun store checked their books and while they can get the micro 9 with standard sights to me for "about $540" Kimber still is not shipping with the tritium sights. He suggested they may introduce the tritium option at the next Vegas SHOT show in January. At this time he can't determine if the tritium sights for the micro 380 will fit the larger slide of the micro 9 although he's trying to find


Just a guess but I bet the .380 sights fit the 9. I was just showing the pistol and that they can be found by someone who has to have it today.


----------



## Operator6

Nice sunrise on the river this morning. Enjoy !


----------



## Slippy

Operator6 said:


> Nice sunrise on the river this morning. Enjoy !


Fowl River?


----------



## Operator6

Slippy said:


> Fowl River?


Negative, Mobile River not too far from Dolly Parton bridge.


----------



## A Watchman

Slippy said:


> View attachment 18866


I don't care who you are that right there is funny! ....... If you are new here and do not get it, just take my word for it.


----------



## Operator6




----------



## Operator6




----------



## Operator6

Some of my favorite things.......


----------



## Maol9

SGG said:


> That variety only comes out once every 13 years here, I broke my neck (literally) the first time I ever saw them falling out of a tree trying to catch them to feed them to my pet turtle (literally)


SGG, that act of Reptile Love definitely beats this more conventional version...


----------



## Operator6

Scales of Lady Justice............










She's thirsty.......


----------



## tango

Operator6, 
Wouldn't a shot glass be easier?


----------



## Alteredstate




----------



## Operator6

tango said:


> Operator6,
> Wouldn't a shot glass be easier?


Shot glass ? WTF for ? It comes in a glass. :vs_lol:


----------



## Alteredstate




----------



## Slippy

Alteredstate said:


> View attachment 18993


Broken axle on the Jeep?


----------



## SGG

Slippy said:


> Broken axle on the Jeep?


I vote no, that looks like legit flex


----------



## stevekozak

Slippy said:


> View attachment 18866


I kinda miss Ol Will. Things were entertaining with him around.


----------



## Slippy

stevekozak said:


> I kinda miss Ol Will. Things were entertaining with him around.


I agree, our little village is missing our idiot.. We can ask @Cricket and @Denton to invite him back?


----------



## Denton

Slippy said:


> I agree, our little village is missing our idiot.. We can ask @Cricket and @Denton to invite him back?


No. Posts get picked up on Google. Do you want the entire world thinking we are a bunch of dope smoking morons who are educated well beyond our intelligence levels?


----------



## Slippy

Denton said:


> No. Posts get picked up on Google. Do you want the entire world thinking we are a bunch of dope smoking morons who are educated well beyond our intelligence levels?


Posts get picked up on Google?

Now you tell me...:vs_frown:


----------



## Coastie dad

Ol Anthrax might take Will's place.


----------



## A Watchman

Coastie dad said:


> Ol Anthrax might take Will's place.


Perhaps, we will have to see ......... Hello, can Anthrax come out and play?


----------



## Operator6




----------



## Operator6

New cook stove, cup and canteen. All
Nests up nice and neat.


----------



## Operator6

Magnesium and fire steel I'm almost finished with. The magnesium rid and steel are set really deep with epoxy then the maple was shaped with a knife and sandpaper. Brass tube for the landyard hole.


----------



## SDF880

What brand is the stove? I'm looking for one and like the looks of yours! 

Thanks!


----------



## Operator6

SDF880 said:


> What brand is the stove? I'm looking for one and like the looks of yours!
> 
> Thanks!


Looked solid to me too, it's stainless steel. PM sent as to brand and where to buy.


----------



## Operator6

Just got this in the mail. Another Maglight drop in. 325 lumens out the front with a 12 hr run time.

Will hit a 2" reflector at 1/4 mile.

Replaced the plastic lense with a glass one......... Awesomeness.....


----------



## Operator6

Firesteel and magnesium rod. I have some exotic woods that I'll use for the handles or just leave them bare.

Esee striker with bow drill divot.


----------



## Operator6

These extractor kits by Sawyer do infact work.

I was hit by several wasp and put it to the test. It sucked a mix of clear juice and blood out of the two stings that hurt the worst and the pain almost immediately subsided. I left a couple alone and they continued to hurt and swell.

Cut the healing time in more than half.


----------



## Coastie dad

So a Sawyer extraction kit works on an insufferable prick?
Does it come with tweezers to get the stinger out? I'm not sure what the razor is for. Even though I have dealt with some venomous pricks that a sharp blade would have probably helped ease the pain.


----------



## Operator6

Here are two styles of paracord weave. I had these custom made, I highly recommend.


----------



## Denton

Operator6 said:


> These extractor kits by Sawyer do infact work.
> 
> I was hit by several wasp and put it to the test. It sucked a mix of clear juice and blood out of the two stings that hurt the worst and the pain almost immediately subsided. I left a couple alone and they continued to hurt and swell.
> 
> Cut the healing time in more than half.


Think I'm not going to get some of those if you want to be wrong. It seems my feet automatically take me to the nearest yellowjacket nest.


----------



## Operator6

You must be quick before the poison spreads. I'd say within two minutes,quicker the better.


----------



## Auntie

Imagining Denton walking around his yard with a fanny pack that contains the extraction kit. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Denton

Auntie said:


> Imagining Denton walking around his yard with a fanny pack that contains the extraction kit. :vs_smirk:


Many years ago, I was walking around the back yard, minding my own business. I had no clue they had made a nest under a brick, so I was caught by surprise when, after stepping on it, 14 of the little buggers went up my jeans.

After soaking in the tub with bleach and water, I lit them up with gasoline and a match. "Dieeeee, sumbitches, DIEEEEEEEE!!!!!!" reverberated through the neighborhood.


----------



## Operator6

Aluminum beer bottle turned alcohol burner.


----------



## Operator6

This is an inexpensive ATI .45 with VZ G10 grips. I have approx. 1,000 rounds through the weapon without a malfunction.

It's strictly a range weapon but I wouldn't hesitate to carry it if it was needed.


----------



## Operator6

Doing some inventory on Glock CLIPS (lmfao) and found some Kimber mags hiding.......










If you look close, some of them are high capacity clips !!!!


----------



## Denton

Operator6 said:


> This is an inexpensive ATI .45 with VZ G10 grips. I have approx. 1,000 rounds through the weapon without a malfunction.
> 
> It's strictly a range weapon but I wouldn't hesitate to carry it if it was needed.


Call me old, but any 1911 porn is good porn.


----------



## Operator6

Ok that's the end of the show. See you guys soon !


----------



## Operator6

Glock Perfection.......with the help of a 6" ported stainless match barrel. .45 ACP


----------



## SGT E

Damn! wrong Section!LOL...Too much Bourbon!


----------



## Operator6

.45 and its brother from the same mother a 10mm. I routinely bang steel at 100 yards with the 10mm.

.


----------



## csi-tech

A good day at the gunshow


----------



## Sasquatch

Random...









Random-er?


----------



## Maol9

Denton said:


> Many years ago, I was walking around the back yard, minding my own business. I had no clue they had made a nest under a brick, so I was caught by surprise when, after stepping on it, 14 of the little buggers went up my jeans.
> 
> After soaking in the tub with bleach and water, I lit them up with gasoline and a match. "Dieeeee, sumbitches, DIEEEEEEEE!!!!!!" reverberated through the neighborhood.


Will on assignment in central FL on the right coast I was bitten by a Fire Ant.

As I lay dying on the stretcher from a very severe case of anaphylactic shock; the very last thing I saw and then heard was an extremely intense EMT while he was squirting 'joy juice' on the paddles was this: "It looks likes we are going to lose you my friend, but don't you dare go to the light cause I am bringing you back buddy., I promise... and he did!

Now I go nowhere with out benadryl and a epipen... They are not nearly as scary, and so, so, so much cheaper!


----------



## Operator6

Maol9 said:


> Will on assignment in central FL on the right coast I was bitten by a Fire Ant.
> 
> As I lay dying on the stretcher from a very severe case of anaphylactic shock; the very last thing I saw and then heard was an extremely intense EMT while he was squirting 'joy juice' on the paddles was this: "It looks likes we are going to lose you my friend, but don't you dare go to the light cause I am bringing you back buddy., I promise... and he did!
> 
> Now I go nowhere with out benadryl and a epipen... They are not nearly as scary, and so, so, so much cheaper!


Wow ! Close call !!. No doubt an epi pen is cheaper BUT have you priced them lately ??? They've went up considerably.

I pretty much can get any prescription that a Dr. can write and was told that the epi pens have skyrocketed.


----------



## Operator6

I don't know about buying them cheap but I'm definitely stacking them deep.

Are you ?










Have a great day !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know I will !!!!!!!


----------



## A Watchman

Operator6 said:


> Wow ! Close call !!. No doubt an epi pen is cheaper BUT have you priced them lately ??? They've went up considerably.
> 
> I pretty much can get any prescription that a Dr. can write and was told that the epi pens have skyrocketed.


I ran out of 714 lemons, you got this good a Doc?


----------



## Operator6

A Watchman said:


> I ran out of 714 lemons, you got this good a Doc?


Ah, probably so but I do not take medicines that I do not need.


----------



## Operator6

5.11 hosters... Some of my favorites.


----------



## Operator6

@sbulla

I found this on EBay for cheap. Does a great job of sealing mylar bags but the seal is not very wide. I just seal it a few times then if I feel the need I back that up with a flat iron.

Buckets definitely protect your Mylar bags.

Here ya go and Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Auntie

Operator6 said:


> @sbulla
> 
> I found this on EBay for cheap. Does a great job of sealing mylar bags but the seal is not very wide. I just seal it a few times then if I feel the need I back that up with a flat iron.
> 
> Buckets definitely protect your Mylar bags.
> 
> Here ya go and Welcome to the forum.


Why didn't you post this in sbullas thread? http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...rm-food-storage/35209-sealing-mylar-bags.html


----------



## Operator6

Auntie said:


> Why didn't you post this in sbullas thread? http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...rm-food-storage/35209-sealing-mylar-bags.html


Oh, I thought I did. I guess while transferring the photo I opened up the wrong window. I'm using an IPhone so posting takes effort sometimes.


----------



## Operator6

Here's a Glock shovel and root/limb saw that stores and attaches to the telescoping handle.

I keep one in Miramar and one with me here. It all fits in the pouch.


----------



## Operator6

SDF880 said:


> What brand is the stove? I'm looking for one and like the looks of yours!
> 
> Thanks!


Here is the alcohol stove that goes with the rest of the cook kit. It stores your alcohol and burns it. The other part of the kit is the wood burner stove. It all nests together.

















@SDF880


----------



## Operator6

Shrimp Tacos. World class.......


----------



## Operator6

Lantern I picked up today. Rather than list the specs I decided to just snap a pic.


----------



## Mish

My photography


----------



## A Watchman

^^^^^^ Good lanterns, I have a dozen of em amongst my vast options in my backup lighting stores. You could say I am well prepared for a lights out event.


----------



## Operator6

The control button is recessed but there is no lockout feature. A feature I wish it had.

For what it is, I'm happy with it.


----------



## Slippy

Operator6 said:


> @sbulla
> 
> I found this on EBay for cheap. Does a great job of sealing mylar bags but the seal is not very wide. I just seal it a few times then if I feel the need I back that up with a flat iron.
> 
> Buckets definitely protect your Mylar bags.
> 
> Here ya go and Welcome to the forum.


That's Crazy....Train...


----------



## Operator6

My ex had a couple Rodrique paintings bought in the quarter. I lived on Gov. Nicholls for a few years. 

You may slip but please don't trip.......


----------



## Operator6

Pow ! Dead snake !


----------



## A Watchman

Mish said:


> My photography
> View attachment 19281


Well whata ya know ........ in between concerts and all who wudda figured Mish was the artsy fartsy type?


----------



## Operator6




----------



## csi-tech

That's a beautiful picture Mish.


----------



## Operator6

Always bet on a sure fire winner.


----------



## SDF880

Mouse gun night -


----------



## SDF880

Gen 4 Glock 35 and Gen 2 KelTec SUB2000 40S&W and 22 round mags (fits both) My truck gun combo. The KT fits right into a softside 
briefcase along with the G35. Midwest mount on the KT allows it to fold fully with the reddot. Also a shot of my trusty daily driver 96 Ranger.


----------



## Robie

I fell heir to most of my Dad's belongings.
He had 32 years in the military...WWII, Korea and Vietnam twice.

This is one of the cherished items I now own.


----------



## Alteredstate

Slippy said:


> Broken axle on the Jeep?


That is 3-1\2 inch Terra flex with Currie one ton rotating heim joints on all 8 control arms. Still does not save you from a high center on a loader tire.


----------



## Operator6




----------



## Deaf3279

Maybe I would want build home top of bridge edge of ruin mmmm nah!


----------



## SDF880

Cz-75b


----------



## SDF880

Backyard shot last winter


----------



## Slippy

The Roads at Slippy Lodge...

View attachment 19961


View attachment 19969


View attachment 19977


----------



## Coastie dad




----------



## Coastie dad

When I first became a scout, this what we used.


----------



## Targetshooter

This is going to be a Christmas gift from my wife " she is saving up for it " .


----------



## Operator6

Coastie dad said:


> View attachment 19985


JC takes great pics doesn't he ? You guys should check out the rest of his pics.


----------



## Deaf3279




----------



## Deaf3279

Did my random picture killed thread?


----------



## Operator6

Deaf3279 said:


> View attachment 20001


Where is this ??.........I need to know so I never end up there.


----------



## SDF880

Lansing?


----------



## Slippy

View attachment 20042


Sleep well Mrs Slippy, you are protected.


----------



## SDF880

Slippy said:


> View attachment 20042
> 
> 
> Sleep well Mrs Slippy, you are protected.


Looks a lot like ours too with the Bose radio!


----------



## SDF880

One of my M-44's


----------



## Slippy

View attachment 20058


A rare snowstorm at Slippy Lodge a few years ago

View attachment 20066


Fall at Slippy Lodge, my favorite time of the year.


----------



## Maol9




----------



## Maol9

View from the top...


----------



## Deaf3279

Operator6 said:


> Where is this ??.........I need to know so I never end up there.


Lansing MI


----------



## Deaf3279

SDF880 said:


> Lansing?


Good Guess


----------



## SDF880

Deaf3279 said:


> Good Guess


Had been there several times many years ago. I thought that looked kinda familiar!


----------



## Maol9

*A stumped Tomato *


----------



## Maol9

I tried to get it to load rotated, but no luck.


----------



## SGG

Maol9 said:


> I tried to get it to load rotated, but no luck.


----------



## Maol9

Thank you SGG. Always thinking that SGG.


----------



## Deaf3279

SDF880 said:


> Had been there several times many years ago. I thought that looked kinda familiar!


Probably Boja tower give away... one with clock on it


----------



## Deaf3279

Now this is very random picture... I prepare the picture for tomorrow gym. As prepper I need get myself in healthy


----------



## Operator6




----------



## Deaf3279

Operator6 said:


>


Pretty! Can I pet it?


----------



## Deaf3279

I made in Photoshop... Since 2 week ago Sunday this verse cant get off my mind so I though to made picture... then use as wallpaper on PC. It talk about set God above Earth above everything. God always come first over family, family come first over friend. etc... I has showed my church last week. Everyone love it... Now I'm show everyone in this forum


----------



## Deaf3279

No other random picture? mmm Allow me create something in photoshop! I'm sure all you will agree with this one


----------



## Operator6

Causes cancer in Kalifornia and blood loss in Alabama.


----------



## Coastie dad




----------



## Operator6

Gunshow score today. I've been looking for one of these. Was happy to find it.


----------



## Operator6

Deaf3279 said:


> Pretty! Can I pet it?


That's what she said......


----------



## Denton

Operator6 said:


> That's what she said......


A "she said." They never get old and can't ever be resisted.


----------



## Operator6

Picked this up to trim my bead during SHTF and to clip fishing line if SHTF never happens. :vs_bananasplit:


----------



## Cheesewiz

I've been carrying this for over a year , drives the tsa nuts , no blade and small scissors ! It takes two of them every time just to open it ! Pliers,scissors, file . Works great and it's small  TSA approved but non of them got the memo .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheesewiz

I take that back mine is a PS - no blade 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SGG

Pee on it to show dominance 








Haha

Visited friends, and was able to take my dogs, we all had a great time, shooting guns as well








Home, and can drink my Rampant out of a glass, properly
Driver's license and CCW license edited, sorry for the dumb edit


----------



## Operator6

Cheesewiz said:


> I've been carrying this for over a year , drives the tsa nuts , no blade and small scissors ! It takes two of them every time just to open it ! Pliers,scissors, file . Works great and it's small  TSA approved but non of them got the memo .
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Must be a little different than mine, the one pictured has a small blade.


----------



## Operator6

I love the south !


----------



## Operator6

Home sweet home. I come here when I need to change up my leg workout. I live in a mostly flat environment.


----------



## Maol9

Some days the Commute Sucks









Office is nice though









Another Happy Patient


----------



## Operator6

I'd love to climb that staircase.


----------



## Operator6

Hope for the best and prepare for the worst !


----------



## SGG




----------



## Maol9

Operator6 said:


> I'd love to climb that staircase.


Trust me, familiarity breeds contempt LOL


----------



## SDF880

Busy SOCAL airspace


----------



## Operator6

SDF880 said:


> Busy SOCAL airspace
> 
> View attachment 20809


No doubt ! Atlanta absolutely amazed me with the flight traffic, McCarran in Vegas does as well. One after another ALL day and night.

Check this link out...... Build pics off of SLR Rifleworks website. 
Build Gallery


----------



## Operator6

Shrimp and Grits


----------



## 8301

Operator6 said:


> No doubt ! Atlanta absolutely amazed me with the flight traffic, One after another ALL day and night.
> Build Gallery


I'm about 85 miles north of the ATL airport and have 2 streams of planes, about one plane per minute in each stream, passing overhead. At night from the front porch I can see the planes heading north, probably towards NYC and Philly. From the back porch I can see a stream of planes heading south.


----------



## Slippy

Operator6 said:


> Shrimp and Grits


Thems some creamy grits! They sho look tasty OP6.


----------



## Operator6

Slippy said:


> Thems some creamy grits! They sho look tasty OP6.


Cheese grits ! I have a lovely wife. Those shrimp were caught yesterday, and you can tell.

We bought the shrimp peeled and deveined, that's a 7 minute meal right there.


----------



## Slippy

View attachment 20945


I'm sick of 90+ degree days, who's ready for some colder weather?


----------



## Operator6

We have a low pressure sitting on us right now. Humidity in the high 80's and temps in the high 80's. The air will drown you and the heat will boil you in your own sweat.....

Most mortal men would die a slow brutal death of swamp nuts or trench foot. It takes skill to avoid these brah...


I have to soak my damn clothes in hydrogen peroxide to to kill the country boy stink that steams out when the sun pops out and it really starts cooking. 

Embrace the "SUCK" MF'r !


----------



## 8301

Slippy said:


> View attachment 20945
> 
> 
> I'm sick of 90+ degree days, who's ready for some colder weather?


Been loading up the wood bin for winter, I need about 2 cords and almost there. Summers are too hot, winters are cold for my thin blood, but early spring and mid-fall are just right. Cool enough to be crisp but not too extreme to enjoy.

Summer I sweat like a pig in our high humidity, winter I spend too much time breaking ice so the animals can drink.


----------



## Operator6

I think I wore shorts all but two days last winter. It has to get near freezing to get me cold unless I'm out in the weather for an extended period of time or I get wet then can't get dry.


----------



## SGG

Poured earlier, still hot


----------



## A Watchman

Need I say more?


----------



## Operator6

A Watchman said:


> Need I say more?
> 
> View attachment 20977


I can smell that stinking thing from here.........

On a side note, this thread has been viewed almost 6,500 times in approximately 30 days.


----------



## Operator6

Operator6 training ground entrance. Enter at your own risk.


----------



## Operator6

I have recently started adding to my .22 ammo supply again. I'll either shoot it,sell it or trade it.

I answered a craigslist ad wanting to even trade 556 ammo for .22 short ammo.

I met the guy at a Walmart and and traded him 1,000 rounds of CCI .22 shorts for 1,000 rounds of Federal 556 on stripper clips. I thanked the guy and gave him a 20.00 to buy himself lunch with.

Anyway, here is what I picked up over the last few days. I really like the Aguila Match ammo, it's as consistent and ammo twice its price. 
The Federal was buy two for 35.00.


----------



## Operator6

These lights are great. Inexpensive and are designed for marine use to help a rescuer locate you if you are lost in the water at night. It's not advertised but it also serves as glint in the sun.

I wear one when I'm off shore. Several different attachment methods.


----------



## Operator6

These are new, looks like an absolutely awesome piece of kit. 
ACR C-STROBE LED Automatic H2O

I'm getting these for my children......


----------



## Operator6

We asked for a small heart attack plate........ended up with this ?


----------



## SDF880

Put this together recently. Chiappa 22LR upper, Anderson Rifles lower, Magpul stock and grip. Ran 3 mags thru it and it shoots great!


----------



## Maol9

Don't Like Spiders


----------



## radicaldalzero

Made this the other day when I was bored.


----------



## weatherman




----------



## acidMia

Maol9 said:


> View attachment 21057
> 
> 
> Don't Like Spiders


Neither do I but that's a damn nice web!


----------



## Slippy

radicaldalzero said:


> Made this the other day when I was bored.
> View attachment 21065


What the hell is it?


----------



## SGG

Slippy said:


> What the hell is it?


Melee weapon!


----------



## 6811

My attempt in posting a pic .... 300 blackout project.


----------



## Denton




----------



## Slippy

radicaldalzero said:


> Made this the other day when I was bored.
> View attachment 21065





Slippy said:


> What the hell is it?





SGG said:


> Melee weapon!


Melee Weapon? I thought someone beat that truck with the UGLY Stick!


----------



## Operator6

That's some mad max shiet right thare.

Hi @Denton. How are you ? I have a tip for you. There is a gentleman in Enterprise,Al that builds LED drop in modules for various surefire,streamlight and Maglight flashlights. He also manufactures his own flashlights. All quality gear and made here in Alabama. I've posted pics before of some of his products. Malkoff Devices


----------



## Denton

Operator6 said:


> That's some mad max shiet right thare.
> 
> Hi @Denton. How are you ? I have a tip for you. There is a gentleman in Enterprise,Al that builds LED drop in modules for various surefire,streamlight and Maglight flashlights. He also manufactures his own flashlights. All quality gear and made here in Alabama. I've posted pics before of some of his products. Malkoff Devices


Thanks for the heads up! Supporting small business, especially local ones, is always a good thing.


----------



## Maol9

Heads Up


----------



## Operator6

6811 said:


> My attempt in posting a pic .... 300 blackout project.
> View attachment 21113


Thanks for participating in my thread. So, tell us all about your build, maybe give us a parts listed and why you chose the parts to use.

You looked at those Nikon .300 scopes ? I think Vortex makes a dedicated .300 optic.

I have a vortex red dot on mine right now but I'm always mixing things up looking to find that sweet spot !

Anyway, thanks again for sharing.


----------



## 6811

Operator6 said:


> Thanks for participating in my thread. So, tell us all about your build, maybe give us a parts listed and why you chose the parts to use.
> 
> You looked at those Nikon .300 scopes ? I think Vortex makes a dedicated .300 optic.
> 
> I have a vortex red dot on mine right now but I'm always mixing things up looking to find that sweet spot !
> 
> Anyway, thanks again for sharing.


The parts are from Anderson arms. The buttstock and grip are magpul and the sights are MAKO.
I have not gotten into the scope yet, I may go for the vortex since it is US made. 1x6 power


----------



## Operator6

6811 said:


> The parts are from Anderson arms. The buttstock and grip are magpul and the sights are MAKO.
> I have not gotten into the scope yet, I may go for the vortex since it is US made. 1x6 power


I do not have any complete Anderson Rifles but I do own some of their lower receivers that I've built off of. I've used a few of their lower parts kits, all are good quality IMO.

Anderson makes an RF85 treated rifle that runs without Lube. 
How RF85 Works ? Anderson Rifles, The World's Only NO LUBE AR-15


----------



## Slippy

Operator6 said:


> I do not have any complete Anderson Rifles but I do own some of their lower receivers that I've built off of. I've used a few of their lower parts kits, all are good quality IMO.
> 
> Anderson makes an RF85 treated rifle that runs without Lube.
> How RF85 Works ? Anderson Rifles, The World's Only NO LUBE AR-15


Learn something new everyday! RF85, who knew?


----------



## 6811

Operator6 said:


> I do not have any complete Anderson Rifles but I do own some of their lower receivers that I've built off of. I've used a few of their lower parts kits, all are good quality IMO.
> 
> Anderson makes an RF85 treated rifle that runs without Lube.
> How RF85 Works ? Anderson Rifles, The World's Only NO LUBE AR-15


My Bolt carrier group from Anderson I believe is made of that RF85. It's also full auto BCG. Anderson makes good stuff, I got the stripped lower for $40 and the stripped upper for $49.


----------



## Operator6

Here's a .300 blackout.


----------



## SDF880

Just picked up an Anderson lower and I noticed on the box it was manufactured in my hometown of Hebron KY.
I had no idea! Little ol Hebron has come a long way! I haven't been back there in 25+ years maybe it's time for a visit!


----------



## Operator6

Here's a .300 built off an Anderson lower.

Vltor upper
Geissele super semi enhanced trigger
Troy Ambi mag release
Ambi safety
Gunfighter charging handle
Hogue stock(awesome)
SLR keymod rail
Magpul flip ups
Failzero bolt carrier group
Rainer arms SS barrel(mid grade)
Jp silent tunable buffer
Syrac adjustable gas block
Lantac dragon brake
Spikes mid length melonited gas tube
Kns trigger anti rotation 
Magpul grip(rubber overmold)


----------



## Operator6

No friction lock required, doesn't rattle or wiggle. 3 quick release attachment points plus the magpul quick release end plate.


----------



## Operator6

Ok so here's the reason I used a few of the parts I did. 

The Failzero bolt wipes clean. Runs without lube if need be. 

The SLR rail is super slim and lightweight. It's keymod and SLR designed them to be used as quick release attachment points. Very convenient and I'm a fan of convenience. 

Hogue buttstock locks up tight, soft on the face, 3 attachment points. 

Magpul overmold lower grip. Feels good and keeps your hand from slipping when sweating/wet.

Troy Ambi mag release works as advertised. I need to order another. I have a Norgon on another rifle but like the Troy better. 

Geissele trigger.......nothing left to say about that. They're awesome. Consistent,smooth and break like a glass rod. 

Rainer arms match barrel, bought it off reviews. It shoots MOA. 

Large gunfighter latch, self explanatory. 

Syrac adjustable gas block. Tune and reduce felt recoil, correct over gas....
Any questions ?


----------



## weatherman




----------



## Operator6

weatherman said:


> View attachment 21282


Being proud to be white, that's ok......just don't be proud if you happen to be rich. Braggers are bad......

Lmfao !


----------



## Coastie dad




----------



## Operator6




----------



## Coastie dad

Hah! Show what you know. That little puddle skimmer only goes out for about 3 hours unless it's an emergency.:vs_laugh:

But if you're trying to jerk my chain you'll have to make army slurs. Please note my signature lines.:vs_lol:


----------



## Operator6

Coastie dad said:


> Hah! Show what you know. That little puddle skimmer only goes out for about 3 hours unless it's an emergency.:vs_laugh:
> 
> But if you're trying to jerk my chain you'll have to make army slurs. Please note my signature lines.:vs_lol:


What are you talking about ? I just posted a random pic.


----------



## Coastie dad

Me too.

But I gotta confess.....that random pic went right to Coastie Son.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Prepp(g)er

Slippy said:


> View attachment 20058
> 
> 
> A rare snowstorm at Slippy Lodge a few years ago
> 
> View attachment 20066
> 
> 
> Fall at Slippy Lodge, my favorite time of the year.


Darn thats pretty o.o


----------



## Operator6

Coastie dad said:


> Me too.
> 
> But I gotta confess.....that random pic went right to Coastie Son.:vs_laugh:


All in good fun. On a serious note, the Coast Guard is doing fine work in the flooded area over in La

We have a base here and all the coast guard that I've interacted with have seemed intellegent and respectful. Most have been pilots, I believe we have a flight training facility here, infact I know we do.

Easy to tell, most of them drive jeeps or trucks with stickers all over the back and they travel in packs of 3-5. Lol !


----------



## Coastie dad

Yeah. Son has worked some hurricanes. His main thing was SAR until he got to South Padre and became heavier into enforcement.

He said that even boaters they've given citations to see them in town and are pleasant and respectful about 90% of the time. Because the same guy who busted them may also be dragging their butts out of the ocean one day.
Whole different gig from the other services.
Glad to hear they are doing well down there.


----------



## Operator6

This is a Maglight Solitaire LED light. Takes one AAA bat. 47 lumens. I'm putting together a last ditch kit. What else should I include ? Yah, I know I could get a smaller light, but I'm not. 

.300 Black for size comparison.

Some of the women around south east Alabama says it reminds them of @Denton So I nick named it the " Denton " model. Small but very bright ! Bahaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## Denton

Operator6 said:


> This is a Maglight Solitaire LED light. Takes one AAA bat. 47 lumens. I'm putting together a last ditch kit. What else should I include ? Yah, I know I could get a smaller light, but I'm not.
> 
> .300 Black for size comparison.
> 
> Some of the women around south east Alabama says it reminds them of @Denton So I nick named it the " Denton " model. Small but very bright ! Bahaaaa!!!!!!


It's the power in the package that counts.


----------



## Operator6

The first multi tool I bought over 20 yrs ago. SOG full size toolclip


----------



## SGG




----------



## Operator6

Blastmatch...... One handed ferro rod and striker combined. Gobs of fire


----------



## Operator6

Gerber Gator saw. Very handy and of course you can buy new blades for it.


----------



## SGG

That's cool


----------



## Operator6

Bayonet M7 made by Imperial Knife Co.

US M8A1 scabbard

I had this knife sharpened by an old man that has been sharpening knives for over 65 years. I really just had him do it so I had a reason to talk to him. Bought the knife and had him sharpen it at a gun show.


----------



## Operator6

There........ Read it for yourself. That's right, range is 1.5 miles.

The best round ever produced ?

Some think it's the perfect SHTF round.


----------



## Denton

Operator6 said:


> There........ Read it for yourself. That's right, range is 1.5 miles.
> 
> The best round ever produced ?
> 
> Some think it's the perfect SHTF round.


Oh, I feel like stirring the pot, today.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...ar/38953-mighty-22-long-rifle.html#post596521


----------



## Slippy

Ain't game cameras cool!?!


----------



## Denton

Slippy said:


> Ain't game cameras cool!?!
> 
> View attachment 21761


Way cool!


----------



## Slippy

Denton said:


> Way cool!


And another;


----------



## Operator6

Allen wrench extra long version. I bought this to install and remove Daniel Defense bolt up rails. 2.5 mm

Slide over some heat shrink tube so it's " no scratch ".

It's also great to make non conductive tools.

Man I want some spinach dip and chips.


----------



## SDF880

KC-135 Fly-by St George UTAH


----------



## Operator6

" Check out guitar George, he knows all the chords " " But he's strictly rhythm doesn't want to make it cry or sing....."


----------



## Operator6

This is a Chicken breast sandwich with smoked Gouda, lettuce,tomato and onion.

Basil pesto spread.....

I cooked the chicken myself.

Yah right, I know what your thinking....... " This guys not a trained chef " and you're right, Im not a trained chef. My wife is a trained chef but hey.......that's her, not me.

Anyway, she walked through the kitchen and saw me cooking chicken and she warned me not to post this pic because some people may not have a clue about cooking chicken and could possibly get food poisoning from under cooking it.

My wife being a trained chef wanted me to tell y'all it's best to just go buy your chicken already cooked for you.

She's cooked more chicken than all of us combined so she knows........


----------



## Deaf3279




----------



## Operator6

Deaf3279 said:


> View attachment 21857


Damn man, you haven't aged a bit.......you still look the same. :vs_lol:


----------



## Operator6

These come in handy. Very small Allen drivers. The smallest is .028".


----------



## GodnGunsGal

Ha, love this thread!


----------



## Operator6

Today's score.........but UPS hasn't got here yet !!!!


----------



## Coastie dad

She says, " Can I dig a hole?"

Wife won't let me leave keys in the tractor now.....


----------



## Operator6

That's a great little tractor but the girl is better. I love it.


----------



## Illini Warrior

ran across a few Garrison cartoons of Hellery - the subtle details he works into the background and corners are hilarious ....


----------



## Operator6

I keep those little orange stickers in my pocket to mark what I think it might cost it if there's no price on it at the store.


----------



## 6811

GodnGunsGal said:


> Ha, love this thread!
> 
> View attachment 22017


Oh cool, it's the guy from TYT (The Young Turds).


----------



## Ashton

Thinking about girl on tractor...

Well... this one also seems to be enjoying.


----------



## Operator6

GodnGunsGal said:


> Ha, love this thread!
> 
> Thanks, it's proven to be popular with almost 10,000 views in a little over a month ! We do random pics here but also give advice on products. If you see anything you have a question about feel free to ask.


----------



## A Watchman

Operator6 said:


> GodnGunsGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, love this thread!
> 
> Thanks, it's proven to be popular with almost 10,000 views in a little over a month ! We do random pics here but also give advice on products. If you see anything you have a question about feel free to ask.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I will confess that at least 7000 of the views are from me. I keep coming back hoping to see some pics of hippie chicks.
Click to expand...


----------



## Operator6

Ford Ranger bands. Pizz on Chevy


----------



## SGG

Ford Ranger?


----------



## Operator6

Parting it out on Craigslist ?


----------



## Slippy

SGG said:


> Ford Ranger?


I heard a rumor that Ford hid a cowboy hat in every Ford Ranger they built.

..............................................................................Rumor dispelled^^^^^^


----------



## SGG

Slippy said:


> I heard a rumor that Ford hid a cowboy hat in every Ford Ranger they built.
> 
> ..............................................................................Rumor dispelled^^^^^^


No, it's true


----------



## A Watchman

Attaboy SGG!



SGG said:


> No, it's true


----------



## SGG

Operator6 said:


> Parting it out on Craigslist ?


Nah, extensive maintenance

New motor mounts
New rear main seal
New clutch input pilot bearing
Turned flywheel
New trans input and output shaft seals
Fresh RTV on trans top plate and rear housing
New oil baffle in trans
Replaced 3 leaky rubber plugs with metal freeze plugs in trans
New clutch
New clutch master cylinder
New clutch slave cylinder
New Hurst short throw shifter
New Energy Suspension polyurethane trans mount
New (3) greaseable u-joints in drive shaft
New differential pinion seal
New differential cover
New axle shaft seals
New brake booster
New brake master cylinder
New front brake lines
New front calipers
New front slotted rotors
New bearings, races, and seals
New Hawk front brake pads
Rear disc brake conversion
New Hedman headers
New MagnaFlow catalytic converters
New Gibson catback exhaust system
New valve cover gaskets
Painted valve covers (Old Ford blue)
New upgraded Bosch fuel injectors
New fuel rail gasket
New intake manifold gasket
New spark plugs
New spark plug wires
New O2 sensor
New fuel filter
New oil filter
New serpentine belt
New engine, trans, and rear differential oil
New Doetsch shocks
New rear shock mount bolts
New greaseable ball joints and tie rods
New Energy Suspension leaf spring and shackle polyurethane bushings
New Energy Suspension front and rear sway bar polyurethane bushings
New Moog radius arm brackets
New radius arm spacers
New Energy Suspension radius arm polyurethane bushings
DJM Dream Beams 3" drop
Rear axle flip kit 4" drop
New Hurst wheels
New Cooper Cobra tires


----------



## SGG

Here are the wheels I'm going with.....as soon as I saw them, I knew they were the one


----------



## Operator6

SGG said:


> No, it's true


No country for old men.

That is all.


----------



## Slippy

SGG said:


> No, it's true


The other rumor was that every now and again an illegal wearing forementiond cowboy hat would get buried in the upholstery behind the seat. Hola mi amigo!

Rumor 2 confirmed as fact!^^^^^^^


----------



## Slippy

SGG said:


> Here are the wheels I'm going with.....as soon as I saw them, I knew they were the one


DAMN! Rough 'hood. Looks like someone jacked your tires!


----------



## SGG

Slippy said:


> DAMN! Rough 'hood. Looks like someone jacked your tires!


Haha!!

When I first removed the bed, I was worried but some scrap hauler might try to jack it... it's still here though

Here are the tires I went with, I set the tire on the Wheel to see what it would look like


----------



## SGG

Operator6 said:


> No country for old men.
> 
> That is all.


I've never seen that movie, I probably should but I've heard mixed reviews


----------



## Slippy

SGG said:


> I've never seen that movie, I probably should but I've heard mixed reviews


Great movie. Watch it tonight. Motivated me to get a Pressurized Captive Bolt Gun:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## SGG

Slippy said:


> Great movie. Watch it tonight. Motivated me to get a Pressurized Captive Bolt Gun:vs_closedeyes:


Okay I'll try to find it. Unfortunately this stupid POS truck is taking all of my gun and prep money for a while


----------



## Slippy

SGG said:


> Okay I'll try to find it. Unfortunately this stupid POS truck is taking all of my gun and prep money for a while


I could say the same thing about Mrs Slippy! :vs_laugh:

(That didn't exactly come out like I meant it...)


----------



## A Watchman

SGG said:


> Okay I'll try to find it. Unfortunately this stupid POS truck is taking all of my gun and prep money for a while


Nice project you have undertaken SGG. Stay busy and good luck.


----------



## SDF880

For those that say "Who in the world needs a 30 round magazine?"


----------



## Operator6

New Magpul receiver extension AKA buffer tube.

This is the enhanced version for SR25/M110 10-position.

Fresh off the press.


----------



## Prepared One

SGG said:


> I've never seen that movie, I probably should but I've heard mixed reviews


Good movie @SGG. I highly recommend.


----------



## Operator6

Trigger maintenance grease. Thare it is rite thare









@Denton you use that thare ? ^^^^^


----------



## Denton

On what needs grease, I use Lubriplate.


----------



## Operator6

Denton said:


> On what needs grease, I use Lubriplate.


So you use that at work ? Just like this post if yes. I'm going to look that up. I'm sure it's great stuff or you guys wouldn't be using it.


----------



## Denton

Operator6 said:


> So you use that at work ? Just like this post if yes. I'm going to look that up. I'm sure it's great stuff or you guys wouldn't be using it.


No, I don't know what the mechanics use. I'm avionics. Other than squelch grease, we don't use grease.


----------



## csi-tech

Denton said:


> No, I don't know what the mechanics use. I'm avionics. Other than squelch grease, we don't use grease.


We had all sorts of stuff like that. Fallopian tubing, shore line by the foot, bulkhead remover, gig line by the foot etc...


----------



## Operator6

Denton said:


> No, I don't know what the mechanics use. I'm avionics. Other than squelch grease, we don't use grease.


Lubriplate Aero
Looks like it's a neutral lithium grease with a light mineral oil. Stays plastic to -70 and has a dropping point of 350 degrees.

Aero lubricants are the way to go. High grade products with better quality control.


----------



## SGT E

Coastie dad said:


> So a Sawyer extraction kit works on an insufferable prick?
> Does it come with tweezers to get the stinger out? I'm not sure what the razor is for. Even though I have dealt with some venomous pricks that a sharp blade would have probably helped ease the pain.


 Sharp blade Rattlesnake and Copperhead....Water Moccasin! ...been there and done that...3 times!...All Copperhead!


----------



## Operator6




----------



## m14nm




----------



## ScientistPrepper

Operator6 said:


> New cook stove, cup and canteen. All
> Nests up nice and neat.


Operator6,
I just joined the site. Can you send me the info for this nesting cup and stove in a PM? I've been looking for something like that for a while.
Thanks,
ScientistPrepper


----------



## weatherman

ScientistPrepper said:


> Operator6,
> I just joined the site. Can you send me the info for this nesting cup and stove in a PM? I've been looking for something like that for a while.
> Thanks,
> ScientistPrepper


Just send me the liquor ......


----------



## Illini Warrior

here's another good Garrison cartoon - notice the cell phone in the brine jar on the sidetable ...


----------



## Illini Warrior

ScientistPrepper said:


> Operator6,
> I just joined the site. Can you send me the info for this nesting cup and stove in a PM? I've been looking for something like that for a while.
> Thanks,
> ScientistPrepper


if anyone knows the manufacturer of the cup & stove it's the EpiCenter - TheEpicenter.com Emergency Preparedness Food & Survival Supplies


----------



## Operator6

I bought all 11 boxes they had. The manager looked like he lost his best friend when he saw I had them ALL.

Maybe they were for someone he knew ? That's life in the big city bro.


----------



## Operator6

I don't even own a 30.06. :vs_lol:


----------



## Operator6

Three AA size to D size converters.

30.06 I picked up today.


----------



## Operator6

Grilled shrimp and zucchini 









The lunch of Champions.


----------



## SGG

Looks good^^

Well crap


----------



## Operator6

*^^^ that sucks man. Looks rotten.


----------



## SGG

Operator6 said:


> *^^^ that sucks man. Looks rotten.


It is, it's been dead since we bought our house are year ago. I've been putting it off. I'm just glad we weren't outside with our dogs under it when it fell


----------



## Slippy

SGG said:


> Looks good^^
> 
> Well crap


Damn, that's one way to mess up a Thursday.

The dog is saying, "DAMN...all those years dreaming about escaping and hitting the town, runnin' some of the bitches down the road, hangin' with the boys and pissin' all over town...and now I'm too old to enjoy it. I'll just sit here in my red sweater til the big guy fixes the fence...


----------



## SGG

Slippy said:


> Damn, that's one way to mess up a Thursday.
> 
> The dog is saying, "DAMN...all those years dreaming about escaping and hitting the town, runnin' some of the bitches down the road, hangin' with the boys and pissin' all over town...and now I'm too old to enjoy it. I'll just sit here in my red sweater til the big guy fixes the fence...


Haha

That's actually a girl and she's only 3 years old. She doesn't look like it in the picture, but she was very excited to find the biggest stick she had ever seen in her life. Her name is Lola.....L. O. L. A.


----------



## Slippy

SGG said:


> Haha
> 
> That's actually a girl and she's only 3 years old. She doesn't look like it in the picture, but she was very excited to find the biggest stick she had ever seen in her life. Her name is Lola.....L. O. L. A.


Lola's the best.

(And ironically, that same tattoo was #695 on my list of cool tattoos to get...:vs_no_no_no


----------



## SGG

It's a Katrina from Mexico tradition. I actually had it done in Mexico City, in Coyoacan during Dia de los Muertos


----------



## Slippy

Here's The Beaz. She's part of my security plan. :vs_smile:


----------



## SGG

Slippy said:


> View attachment 22513
> 
> 
> Here's The Beaz. She's part of my security plan. :vs_smile:


Great pic! She's a cutie for sure


----------



## Slippy

The Beaz wouldn't leave my side after my surgery. Note the yellow wristband which indicates "FALL RISK". I thought that was pretty damn appropriate! :vs_lol:


----------



## SGG

What a great dog, she really loves you

We have two ankle-biters along with Lola. They are both male and the brown one weighs about 11 pounds and the white one weighs 8 pounds. Nibbler and Milo, respectively


----------



## Slippy

Our oldest girl, she'll be 15 this Dec. After 15 years with a Border Collie, I can honestly answer, YES, they are smarter than a 5th Grader and most democrats...


----------



## Operator6

I picked up a gallon of honey today.

Here's my pet shark and a Presidential Limo.


----------



## SGG

Slippy said:


> View attachment 22529
> 
> 
> Our oldest girl, she'll be 15 this Dec. After 15 years with a Border Collie, I can honestly answer, YES, they are smarter than a 5th Grader and ALL democrats...


Fixed that for you. She's beautiful


----------



## SGG

Operator6 said:


> I picked up a gallon of honey today.
> 
> Here's my pet shark and a Presidential Limo.


That's pretty random haha


----------



## Slippy

Operator6 said:


> I picked up a gallon of honey today.
> 
> Here's my pet shark and a Presidential Limo.


I figgered you had a presidential limo but a pet shark! Ha! No way Hosay.


----------



## Operator6

Just so the group here knows that to buy me for Christmas....






Minus that gay bayonet.


----------



## Coastie dad

Bought the granddaughter a lever action smoothbore tonight.

That won't piss off her parents near as much as that pink cricket on the top shelf of my closet, though.:devil:


----------



## Operator6

I'll drop this right here. Good deal, accustock and accutrigger. .308 winchester

https://grabagun.com/savage-22442-10fcp-sr-308-win-20.html


----------



## Denton

Operator6 said:


> I'll drop this right here. Good deal, accustock and accutrigger. .308 winchester
> 
> https://grabagun.com/savage-22442-10fcp-sr-308-win-20.html


I'll vouch for the model 10.


----------



## Operator6

Coastie dad said:


> View attachment 22553
> 
> 
> Bought the granddaughter a lever action smoothbore tonight.
> 
> That won't piss off her parents near as much as that pink cricket on the top shelf of my closet, though.:devil:


 I see you bought the coast guard commemorative edition rifle......nice ! Lmfao !


----------



## Coastie dad

Operator6 said:


> I see you bought the coast guard commemorative edition rifle......nice ! Lmfao !


It's all us commoners can afford.


----------



## Operator6

Coastie dad said:


> It's all us commoners can afford.


Nothing wrong with that rifle, I was making a stab at the coast guard.

Just having fun man, not trying to bust balls.

If my ass starts sinking 20 miles off shore, who do you think I would call ? Yah, you know who.


----------



## Operator6

I started a thread on this Yeti Gear Case. I like it.










Here is the thread to see more pics and discussion.
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-prepper-survival-talk/40697-yeti-sidekick-gear-case.html


----------



## Coastie dad

Operator6 said:


> Nothing wrong with that rifle, I was making a stab at the coast guard.
> 
> Just having fun man, not trying to bust balls.
> 
> If my ass starts sinking 20 miles off shore, who do you think I would call ? Yah, you know who.


Didn't take it any other way. Sorry if it came across wrong.


----------



## SGG




----------



## m14nm




----------



## Arklatex

She killed a gopher. Good doggy.


----------



## SGG

Drum to disc conversion


----------



## Slippy

Drive it 'til wheels fall off!:tango_face_smile:


----------



## SGG

Slippy said:


> View attachment 22713
> 
> Drive it 'til wheels fall off!:tango_face_smile:


That's amazing. Look like a super clean truck too. That's a Chevy right?


----------



## SGG




----------



## Slippy

SGG said:


> That's amazing. Look like a super clean truck too. That's a Chevy right?


Yes, 2004 Chevrolet Suburban. I put approx 250,000 miles on it, sold it to my Son2 for $10 (because he's a good kid) and he sent me that picture when he turned 300,000 miles on it.

Saw Son2 and the Suburban a few weekends ago, I'd trust it to drive cross country tomorrow. Preventative Maintenance is the key I think. And luck...


----------



## A Watchman

SGG said:


>


Ya didn't give me a call for dinner?


----------



## Targetshooter

SGG said:


>


looks like someone went to Dicky's BBQ ? there food is good we had a Dicky's here but they closed down , we have to many BBQ places here .


----------



## Operator6

I'm surprised they just slapped the meat on the tray paper. They don't do that here.


----------



## A Watchman

It's part of the nostalgic appeal. Rudy's BBQ and country store restaurant chain serves in the same manner also.


----------



## admin

Barely 8am and y'all already have me starving...


----------



## SGG

A Watchman said:


> It's part of the nostalgic appeal. Rudy's BBQ and country store restaurant chain serves in the same manner also.


Op6 is better than us in every way....except in nostalgic appeal


----------



## Slippy

Operator6 said:


> I'm surprised they just slapped the meat on the tray paper. They don't do that here.


Lockhart, TX is arguably one of the BBQ hotspots in Texas, named the BBQ Capitol of Texas by the Texas legislature. Most if not all the Q restaurants there just slap the meat on some kraft paper and serve it by the ounce/pound. No sauce.


----------



## SGG

A Watchman said:


> Ya didn't give me a call for dinner?


My gf was off work early, I had found and paid for over the phone a part for my truck project. There was no way I was going to be able pick up this part until a week from today, because of the store's hours, if she hadn't driven a little ways to grab it.....she demanded a reward so I offered some meat.









She obviously wanted a different kind of meat


----------



## SGG

Slippy said:


> Yes, 2004 Chevrolet Suburban. I put approx 250,000 miles on it, sold it to my Son2 for $10 (because he's a good kid) and he sent me that picture when he turned 300,000 miles on it.
> 
> Saw Son2 and the Suburban a few weekends ago, I'd trust it to drive cross country tomorrow. Preventative Maintenance is the key I think. And luck...


Definitely some luck too! That's amazing tho


----------



## Operator6

Slippy said:


> Lockhart, TX is arguably one of the BBQ hotspots in Texas, named the BBQ Capitol of Texas by the Texas legislature. Most if not all the Q restaurants there just slap the meat on some kraft paper and serve it by the ounce/pound. No sauce.


Yah, but they at Dickies. Dickies don't do that here. It's a chain restaurant.


----------



## SGG

Targetshooter said:


> looks like someone went to Dicky's BBQ ? there food is good we had a Dicky's here but they closed down , we have to many BBQ places here .


We spent hundreds when they were newly opened here, my gf has an addiction to their brisket! We go maybe once a month or two now. Every Monday they set up an all you can eat buffet, every first Monday, brisket is out


----------



## SGG

Slippy said:


> Lockhart, TX is arguably one of the BBQ hotspots in Texas, named the BBQ Capitol of Texas by the Texas legislature. Most if not all the Q restaurants there just slap the meat on some kraft paper and serve it by the ounce/pound. No sauce.


Gf says I ruin it with sauce


----------



## SGG

Operator6 said:


> Yah, but they at Dickies. Dickies don't do that here. It's a chain restaurant.


Dickie do here.

It is strange tho, for it being a chain


----------



## Operator6

SGG said:


> Gf says I ruin it with sauce


That's what my girlfriends use to say........lain:


----------



## SGG

Operator6 said:


> That's what my girlfriends use to say........lain:


I'm impressed you picked up on that


----------



## Operator6

SGG said:


> I'm impressed you picked up on that


I use to literally party with rock stars. I had to retire bro.


----------



## SGG

Operator6 said:


> I use to literally party with rock stars.


Of course you did


----------



## Operator6

I hear that Long Island might flood. 

I hope at least one guy gets flooded there......can't stand the guy and wish him the worst whenever I get the opportunity. 

That is all.


----------



## SGG




----------



## jim-henscheli

How I rationalize.


----------



## Operator6

SGG said:


>


I scanned your fingerprint and I'm going to create a life size silicone replica and leave your fingerprint everywhere.

Just so you know, that way people can't call you paranoid. lain:


----------



## Operator6

These aluminum beer bottles make great water bottles. I let my little kids drink water out of them when we go shopping or to the park, we have fun as a family like that.


----------



## SGG




----------



## acidMia

A dark and spooky hike at Mono Cliffs

It amazes me that I don't roll my ankle on some of these trails.


----------



## Operator6

Slippy said:


> Lockhart, TX is arguably one of the BBQ hotspots in Texas, named the BBQ Capitol of Texas by the Texas legislature. Most if not all the Q restaurants there just slap the meat on some kraft paper and serve it by the ounce/pound. No sauce.


I wouldn't eat there. I only eat off a plate and I also use a fork and knife if there is no bone with the exception of Tomahawk Ribeyes, I eat those with a fork and knife.

Here, read this review by Lily F. On Yelp. https://m.yelp.com/biz/rudys-countr...ource=TDZKRJ-xTlCLHZcRnn-2hw&skip_bridge=true









I'm really starting to feel sorry for USC. The Tide is Rolling all over their asses.

USC should just tap out and maybe consider playing park ball.

South Alabama went to Starkville and beat Mississippi State. That truly amazes me. Good on them, Go Jags !


----------



## tango

The Tide is rollin--


----------



## Slippy

Operator6 said:


> South Alabama went to Starkville and beat Mississippi State. That truly amazes me. Good on them, Go Jags !


As a kid I'd ride my bike to watch Jags baseball games. Back then they'd give you a free coke for every foul ball returned so it was a damn "free-for-all" chasing foul balls so us kids could get hopped up on sugar. I remember the oldtimers in the stands calling them the Jag'ers instead of pronouncing the word Jaguars. They had no football team back then.

Back then, the Jags were coached by the famous former MLB second basemen Eddie Stanky. Damn, I learned alot about baseball watching Coach Stanky.


----------



## Operator6

Slippy said:


> As a kid I'd ride my bike to watch Jags baseball games. Back then they'd give you a free coke for every foul ball returned so it was a damn "free-for-all" chasing foul balls so us kids could get hopped up on sugar. I remember the oldtimers in the stands calling them the Jag'ers instead of pronouncing the word Jaguars. They had no football team back then.
> 
> Back then, the Jags were coached by the famous former MLB second basemen Eddie Stanky. Damn, I learned alot about baseball watching Coach Stanky.


I have a treat for you....... Stay tuned brother.


----------



## Operator6

Handed to me by the man himself. RIP Mr Stanky


----------



## Operator6

Why does my wife dream up and volunteer to do things and then bitch the whole time she's doing it ? 

Answer: Because she's a female. 

Damn It !


----------



## SGG

Operator6 said:


> Why does my wife dream up and volunteer to do things and then bitch the whole time she's doing it ?
> 
> Answer: Because she's a female.
> 
> Damn It !


Where are the pics


----------



## inceptor

Why some need to dumb it down.


----------



## inceptor

Me working in my garden


----------



## Slippy

Operator6 said:


> Handed to me by the man himself. RIP Mr Stanky


Now that made my heart smile! Excellent!


----------



## Operator6

SGG said:


> Where are the pics


That would be bragging. That's a no no.


----------



## SGG

Operator6 said:


> That would be bragging. That's a no no.


It's your thread, it wouldn't be bragging.

I love grocery shopping









11 Point IPA


----------



## Operator6

Lemon tree on the property.


----------



## SDF880

Sundog


----------



## Operator6




----------



## Operator6




----------



## Operator6

This is good stuff for store bought.










See those plastic dinosaurs on the right ? Those are made from real dinosaurs.

Dinosaurs turned to oil then some of that oil was used to make those plastic dinosaurs.

Have a great day. lain:


----------



## chemikle

Hm look who received some birdshot in the head  The farmers were so happy when I was taking it out they said he was eating their chickens for a long time


----------



## Operator6




----------



## Operator6

They sent me some swag this time, couple PVC Velcro patches, zipper pull, sticker and some ALG (his wife's business) Lube.


----------



## Coastie dad

(Didn't mean to ignore you...)


----------



## SittingElf




----------



## Operator6

Coastie dad said:


> View attachment 23034
> 
> 
> (Didn't mean to ignore you...)


Low rent.......the dude doesn't even have a beard in the pic. I bet he doesn't even have a plate carrier......or he might have the carrier but no plates. I'm disappointed, I know you can do better.

Looks like a young @Denton.


----------



## Coastie dad

It was late. It was rushed. Im ashamed. It shall be rectified.

BTW: that pic is now posted at the station on the training officer's bulletin board...
Good thing g he just flew out to Puerto Rico........


----------



## Coastie dad

And so it begins.....


----------



## Operator6

Growler bag, urban tactical print and smells like fresh soccer mom.


----------



## Slippy

Operator6 said:


> Growler bag, urban tactical print and smells like fresh soccer mom.


I'd strap that bad boy around my shoulder, slip a Colt Python into it and call it a day...but only if its got that sweet lining...don't need my Python getting all scratched up!


----------



## Operator6

Slippy said:


> I'd strap that bad boy around my shoulder, slip a Colt Python into it and call it a day...but only if its got that sweet lining...don't need my Python getting all scratched up!


Has that fresh soccer mom lining too. Soft, durable and wipes clean with a soft warm cloth.


----------



## hawgrider

That bag looks queerer than a 3 dollar bill.


----------



## Operator6

hawgrider said:


> That bag looks queerer than a 3 dollar bill.


A fat man gave me that bag. He had boobs but I don't think he wanted to have boobs. Interesting.........


----------



## Denton

Operator6 said:


> Low rent.......the dude doesn't even have a beard in the pic. I bet he doesn't even have a plate carrier......or he might have the carrier but no plates. I'm disappointed, I know you can do better.
> 
> Looks like a young @Denton.


I didn't have a mustache when I was young. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Coastie dad




----------



## Operator6




----------



## SGG




----------



## Operator6

Hey let's paint the engine blue, that'll look cool. Is that how it went till the buzz wore off ?


----------



## hawgrider

Operator6 said:


> Hey let's paint the engine blue, that'll look cool. Is that how it went till the buzz wore off ?


Hey guess what! That's the color ford painted their engines. GM was orange.

I guess ya had to be there.

Amateur!


----------



## Operator6

hawgrider said:


> Hey guess what! That's the color ford painted their engines. GM was orange.
> 
> I guess ya had to be there.
> 
> Amateur!


Hey guess what ? Some auto workers were caught smok'n dope on their lunch break.......some things don't change bro.





I guess you were there !

And it's still a cheezy idea.......


----------



## hawgrider

Operator6 said:


> Hey guess what ? Some auto workers were caught smok'n dope on their lunch break.......some things don't change bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you were there !
> 
> And it's still a cheezy idea.......


 Not your bro. And what does the above have to do with the color of paint, your lack of knowledge on American cars and the price of rice in china? Nothing!


----------



## Operator6

hawgrider said:


> Not your bro. And what does the above have to do with the color of paint and you lack of knowledge on American cars and the price of rice in china? Nothing!


Come'n bro, I know enough about American cars to understand that I don't want one. The color of the engine makes no difference unless a guys puffing herb at lunch........

And come to find out they are puffing herb at work. It all makes since now.......bro.


----------



## admin

You're getting kinda brave there @Operator6

Are you sure that is a path you wanna take? :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## Operator6

Cricket said:


> You're getting kinda brave there @Operator6
> 
> Are you sure that is a path you wanna take? :vs_no_no_no:


What that Americans cars suck ? Of course I do, you couldn't give me one.

Especially a GM aka government motors.


----------



## hawgrider

Operator6 said:


> Come'n bro, I know enough about American cars to understand that I don't want one. The color of the engine makes no difference unless a guys puffing herb at lunch........
> 
> And come to find out they are puffing herb at work. It all makes since now.......bro.


Listen sister just admit it when your a dork and when you make stupid statments. People will like you better.

Over and out!


----------



## admin

Operator6 said:


> What that Americans cars suck ? Of course I do, you couldn't give me one.


When someone tells you they aren't your BRO, I do not recommend continuing to use the term.

If you are intentionally working on ticking people off you are doing a very good job of it.

I recommend that you stop it now.


----------



## Operator6

I consider everyone my brother. Sorry if that offends anyone. It's a common everyday term. Are we getting political correct here ? So sensitive....

But sure I'll stop. While we are at it can be stop bashing the democrats.......my aunts a democrat and I think it's disrespectful.


----------



## admin

Operator6 said:


> I consider everyone my brother. Sorry if that offends anyone. It's a common everyday term. Are we getting political correct here ? So sensitive....


Good grief, do you really think I am that stupid? He specifically told you he wasn't your bro and you continued INTENTIONALLY.

You sure ya wanna mess with me today?


----------



## SGG

I fn love that truck and made it clear yesterday to the current owner that I wish to buy it when he is ready to sell


----------



## Operator6

Cricket said:


> Good grief, do you really think I am that stupid? He specifically told you he wasn't your bro and you continued INTENTIONALLY.
> 
> You sure ya wanna mess with me today?


Wow ! Ok, I'm sorry.


----------



## admin

SGG said:


> I fn love that truck and made it clear yesterday to the current owner that I wish to buy it when he is ready to sell


I absolutely love the old trucks. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Operator6

I like foreign cars. BMW,Porsche, etc. I love my wife.

Wait, no ones posting pics.......


----------



## SGG




----------



## admin

Since someone decided to make their photo account private, it broke a ton of images within this thread. Between that and the drama, it was time to close this one and start a new community thread for random pictures.
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/41770-random-picture-thread.html


----------

